# 96' Honda Fourtrax Won't Crank



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm not too concerned about it, but I just can't seem to get it to hit. Just bought from a neighbor, and it cranked fine when I rode it home. There is probably not 250-300mi on the machine, and it is in immaculate condition. More underuse than use....he just never rode it. Never mudded, not a scratch on the plastic, no grease/oil stains in block/rear-end...it is almost as if it has just been ridden off the showroom floor. Ok...with all of that said, here is the problem;
I am not mechanic of any sort, so be gentle.

Starter will turn over just fine,(I can tell the battery is getting weaker though) but it just won't fire. I think it is gettin fuel, becuse I have cranked it a few times since I bought it. Even when I am not riding one much, I crank the engine at least two or three times a week, and let it run some to make sure all is well. Here are some of my thoughts...


Old/bad gas--drain the tank and put in new gas. This is probable because of the length of time it has sat. (sometimes months)..._my guess_
Carbuerator has trash in it.--new gas+fuel treatment of some type OR shop.

Spark plug--replace. Will do that soon anyway.

Carb out of tune--shop.

Choke not working properly--shop, BUT it could just be a sticky cable that could be rectified with some WD-40.
I need some input here fellers. Any ideas?


----------



## germag (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd replace the plug first. If you start those motors and don't let them run at least 15-20 minutes to get good and warmed up and get the plug good and hot before you shut it off, and do it repeatedly, it will foul the plug. A lot of folks start them up and let them idle for 5 minutes or make a loop or two around the yard and call it good......don't do that. It's good to start them and run them once a month or so, but let them get good and warmed up before you shut them off again.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 17, 2011)

Cut off switch on the left side I believe, near the starter button. More than likely you have hit it on accident.

If that is not it, check the gas cap and make sure it is in the right position. Check manual to verify it is in the correct position. 

Also make sure it's got gas in it, and that the fuel shutoff is not off.

And don't ask how I know these 3 situations


----------



## Jim Ammons (Apr 17, 2011)

X2-Had this happen more than I want to think about.


----------



## cb1967 (Apr 17, 2011)

*gas*

unfortunately, if the sit to long the gas starts togum up and the needle valve sticks and then you don't get fuel. maybe you'll find a more simple solution before you get here. the little deal with the switch on the left side, that one sucks. the neutral light and everything comes on and won't fire. been there and done that. maybe one day honda will wire that light through the neutral light series to where there will be something there to tell us that things aint right.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> Cut off switch on the left side I believe, near the starter button. More than likely you have hit it on accident.
> 
> If that is not it, check the gas cap and make sure it is in the right position. Check manual to verify it is in the correct position.
> 
> ...



uhh...OK...How did you find out?

But I do need to check the gas cap.  Shouln't it be in the "On" position?


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 17, 2011)

If I remember right, yes, in the on position. It should also align at the top where a little arrow is on the tank. I think the off position is for transport, I believe it turns the vent off. I did this one time on a 300 mile out of town trip, and like to have never figured out why it ran 100yds and choked down. It was 2 years old at the time. I have 2 of these, one for 20 years, so I have about seen it all with little mishaps. They are fine machines though, and this one should last you a very long time.

So, did it crank?


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

dunno...hadn't tried it yet.  Let's go to the garage and see.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

nope...no crank.....battery finally went on me too.  I kind of thought the battery didn't have much life left in it anyway.  I'll get a new on on payday...flush the tank..new gas with a little treatment in it....put a new plug in it...hopefully that'll be the cure.  Any idea what size plug?  I can check the maintenance manual I have for that.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 17, 2011)

Well dang, was hoping for an easier fix. Did you check all 3 things I suggested? (just checking).Much more than the plug and I'll have to defer to smarter folks than me. I'm no mechanic either. Just use the wrench in the little kit in the "trunk" to take the plug out. Get an extra to keep with ya at all times for this very thing in the future. I do remember now having to replace the plug a time or two. I'm a "if it aint broke don't fix it" kind of guy.

Probably good idea to drain the tank as well, if it has done as much sitting around as you say.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 17, 2011)

You've seen guns tht weere safe queens....this ATV was a shed/garage queen.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup..check the kill switch.

Also, disconnect the fuel hose coming into the carb and spray some starting fluid in there.  Then try and crank it.  If it cranks up, you know that you've got a carb/fuel related issue.

If it doesn't, well, you've probably got a spark plug/electrical issue.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Yup..check the kill switch.
> 
> Also, disconnect the fuel hose coming into the carb and spray some starting fluid in there.  Then try and crank it.  If it cranks up, you know that you've got a carb/fuel related issue.
> If it doesn't, well, you've probably got a spark plug/electrical issue.




My bet.  I will replace the plug as a stop gap measure anyway.  Definitely not the kill switch though...checked that already.


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 18, 2011)

pull wire off plug, put new plug in wire ground it on head  check for SPARK, no spark coulld mean bad cdi,  those 300 only turn over about 4 times befor starting.  good luck on a great machine.


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Try the kick start,battery might have been to weak.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa, before you do anything check the valve on the left side just below the gas tank. It has a pointer on it. When it points up this is for when you have plenty of gas, but if you are getting close to empty the engine will sputter and finally won't run even though there is gas in the tank. When the pointer is in the middle the gas it turned off. When you think you are out of gas, but there is still gas in the tank turn the pointer all the way down ( then kick start it ) and this gives you enough gas to get back home. It works like the yellow light in your car.

Don't ask me how I know.   

gt40


----------



## CAL (Apr 23, 2011)

Put some gas in it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 23, 2011)

OK guys...I am not a complete & total idiot...(contrary to other reports).  
Gas is on, start switch is in correct position, key is turned right, gas cap ...yadda yadda yadda...I have all of the easy stuff right.  I even put fresh gas in the tank...spark plug is less than a year old.  Now the problem is a dead battery
I'll recharge the battery ASAP and let you know how things go in a day or two.

But I do appreciate all the replies....Thanks for keepin me on my toes.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 23, 2011)

My old 4Trax was sensitive about spark plugs.....If your plug is a year
old, I would change it anyway....
There is also a brass plug on the bottom side of the muffler...After
you get it cranked, unscrew that plug and run for 30 mins or so, to
clean rust/junk from the muffler......


----------



## MCBUCK (May 8, 2011)

CAL said:


> Put some gas in it.




uh huh....yeah.  That is what my BIL said this mornin after church.  Amazin how good those things run with a little gas in em  Runs like a top now.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 8, 2011)

Havana Dude said:


> Cut off switch on the left side I believe, near the starter button. More than likely you have hit it on accident.
> 
> If that is not it, check the gas cap and make sure it is in the right position. Check manual to verify it is in the correct position.
> 
> ...





MCBUCK said:


> OK guys...I am not a complete & total idiot...(contrary to other reports).
> Gas is on, start switch is in correct position, key is turned right, gas cap ...yadda yadda yadda...I have all of the easy stuff right.  I even put fresh gas in the tank...spark plug is less than a year old.  Now the problem is a dead battery
> I'll recharge the battery ASAP and let you know how things go in a day or two.
> 
> But I do appreciate all the replies....Thanks for keepin me on my toes.





CAL said:


> Put some gas in it.





MCBUCK said:


> uh huh....yeah.  That is what my BIL said this mornin after church.  Amazin how good those things run with a little gas in em  Runs like a top now.



Well I'm glad it started for ya, but I thought you had already put gas in it, since you said you tried all the suggestions. Oh well, cheap fix, well not these days with gas prices, but it could have been worse.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 8, 2011)

I had put "Some" gas in it. But it seems that a Fourtrax requires a little more than what I had in the tank. Credit me with having it really, really low on fuel.  Half a tank of gas, primed it, and it fired right up.


----------

